# Minty ADS a/d/s PQ10 Pair for Sale



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

These are mine. Let me know if anyone on here wants these. I'll knock off some coin for you guys.

Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262044622754?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice set sir! I am trying to find where I can put them.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ahh, I have a hint. In your ride.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Still Available. Hit me up for Old School ADS Goodness!


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

would you trade for a focal fp5.500 plus some cash?

This one:
http://www.woofersetc.com/p-4483-fp5500-focal-5-ch-4x45-1x200-watt-rms-power-amplifier.html


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sold.


----------

